# Frost Dragon WIP



## Misomie (Mar 1, 2015)

*Completed! *
Complete Album, includes almost 100 pictures and several WIPs that weren't posted here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.657909477673187.1073741835.100003624213812&type=1&l=730946614f

I'm going to try and make a full body of this guy by Memorial Day weekend. For inspiration I'm going to keep progress here so I don't get lazy. 

Update one:





Here is the basic foam structure with some fleece lining.

Update two:




Added teeth, stitched and installed ears, and made the start of the tongue.

Update three:




Cut out fur and pinned. Muzzle fully sewn.

Update four:




All frontal markings are stitched with only some still needing to be double stitched. Ordered nose and horns and gave the face a much needed shave.


----------



## CobaltTheDragon (Mar 4, 2015)

Better then I've got so far, I'm working on my own Dragon, only issue is that I have some foam & white fabric in my closet and that's it. Waiting for my buckram to come in, but I like the head so far


----------



## Misomie (Apr 1, 2015)

Updates~

Left foot single stitched along with both legs. Just being a tad lazy on the right foot. 














Sorry for bad lighting. 



CobaltTheDragon said:


> Better then I've got so far, I'm working on my own Dragon, only issue is that I have some foam & white fabric in my closet and that's it. Waiting for my buckram to come in, but I like the head so far


Thankies. :3 Wow I've been lazy. I had the feet pinned since the fourth but only sewed one of them last Sunday. XP


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like pretty long pile fur for a dragon. Unless its a floofy dragon


----------



## Misomie (Apr 1, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> Looks like pretty long pile fur for a dragon. Unless its a floofy dragon



Mhm~ He's going to be very floofy. X3


----------



## Birdkisses (Apr 1, 2015)

Coming along great!


----------



## Misomie (May 9, 2015)

I'm soooooo bad about updating. ^^;

Head almost done and paws done:





Tail done:





The head just needs its whiskers and then I can glue down the muzzle fur and nose (just pinned for now). He also still needs his tongue. 

The tail is almost four feet long and has a beautiful sway. 

The hand paws are pretty much done as I'm thinking of adding some more fur for the wrist. 

@Birdkisses- A tad late, but thankies. :3


----------



## GamingGal (May 9, 2015)

Oh wow, look at you go! This is very impressive! :3 Very floofy, happy looking dragon indeed!


----------



## Misomie (May 9, 2015)

Thanks.  I plan to have him all finished up by the end of next week. 

I just have the upper back, butt, arms, neck, and zipper to do for the body suit and one more footpaw so I'm getting reeeeaaally close~


----------



## Taralack (May 9, 2015)

That looks very good! Can't wait to see you wear it when it's done, be sure to post pics!!


----------



## Misomie (May 9, 2015)

Taralack said:


> That looks very good! Can't wait to see you wear it when it's done, be sure to post pics!!



Two weeks from now, I'm bringing him to Fanime and the week after I'll be bringing him to a Ren Faire. I'll be sure to have tons of pics taken. X3


----------



## Berton (May 9, 2015)

Hey, this dragon looks amazing! Really nice job


----------



## Birdkisses (May 12, 2015)

Yay! Love the progress :3 coming along great.
Can I ask if that tail drags on the floor? I have a dragon tail to make soon..wondering how I want to style it!


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (May 12, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Two weeks from now, I'm bringing him to Fanime and the week after I'll be bringing him to a Ren Faire. I'll be sure to have tons of pics taken. X3



If I see that dragon at fanime, you can expect a surprise hug from me!


----------



## Misomie (May 12, 2015)

@Berton- Thanks. :3

@Birdkisses- The tip sometimes drags on the floor but it depends on how I walk. It's attached to a belt via elastic and will be permasewn to the body. I'll take pics when I get around to this.

@Crunchy_Bat- I'll be attending Friday and Saturday but leaving sometime Sunday. I'll probably wear him late Friday and day Saturday. Not 100% sure. I get lots of hugs while in suit so I don't tend to remember individuals. : P


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (May 13, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I get lots of hugs while in suit so I don't tend to remember individuals. : P



Would It help If I were to say I would be cross dressing in a slutty man whore kimono? I will try to spot you :3


----------



## Misomie (May 17, 2015)

Body suit is allllmost done. Just needs the zipper sewn. :3

To do list:
Add fleece whiskers (wire is in place)
Add tongue
Add nose
Do right foot (in ready to be furred state)
Add extra fur to handpaws if time allows
Add extra grey fur to bodysuit's neck if needed

Soooooo close. X3


----------



## GamingGal (May 17, 2015)

*pitches tent*

Oh, don't mind me, just stalking your progress is all ^^;


----------



## Misomie (May 17, 2015)

Doing a mini photoshoot on Thursday to check poses for pics. Until then, no more photos so it will be a surprise when he's all finished.


----------



## Misomie (May 21, 2015)

Here they are~ Pics are kinda lacking in quality as Facebook is stupid. Anyways, I was running out of daylight ( so I forgot to smooth the face fur and such) but I needed the test poses before con tomorrow.
















Also, he is wearing a Naruto headband for fun.


----------



## nastacula (May 22, 2015)

Nice work, came out great!


----------



## Birdkisses (May 24, 2015)

Turned out great!! Lists of work, fun to watch ;3


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 24, 2015)

I'm aghast, that is amazing.

Did you have a ref photo drawn of this guy somewhere or did you just wing it with the pattern and go by what's in your head?

Also gosh...I'd love to see more of these finished WIP threads, would be cool if there was to be a stickied thread linking to threads like these.


----------



## Misomie (May 26, 2015)

@nastacula and Birdkisses- Thanks. :3 He's actually amazingly easy to wear as well~

@WolfNight- I like to doodle them out first. I can't remember if the doodle came before the base, but here is the original concept doodle: http://i.imgur.com/MyKbhNm.png

The body design didn't come until after I decided that I'd make a full body: http://i.imgur.com/fecVG4c.jpg

I added more markings and changed around colors to make the design work. I did change a few things for the better as I was sewing though. 

I always like to at least sketch out my concept to make sure the colors and markings work well together.


----------



## GamingGal (Jun 4, 2015)

Your suit looks beautiful! All the pictures in your gallery are amazing and really show it off very well :3 Thank you so much for taking us all on this ride with you. I quite enjoyed watching your progress! Do you plan on continuing with fursuit-making/taking commissions?


----------



## Misomie (Jun 4, 2015)

Thankies. :3 I'm glad that my progress was fun to watch and I do plan on continuing to make similar galleries for each project. 

Actually, I already started my next project:
https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1381900-Yellow-Xweetok-Fursuit

I also have one premade that lazy me needs to finish up (eyes, teeth, neck, ear) but he keeps getting pushed back and back and back. XD I also have a Husky premade planned that will use baby pink, left over turquoise, and this pretty beige (maybe a tad white or black). That one is just waiting on the foam which I am restocking this weekend. 

I have several more suits planned like Foxy, Mega Charizard Y, Zoroark, Bowser, Bisket (Animal Crossing), Whitney (Animal Crossing), Tormund (Darkest Faerie), an Electric Ogrin (Neopets), and several OCs that include: Misomie (brown wolf), Leora (fursona), Sin (demon), Milo (fox mouse hybrid), Vespa (wasp), and Blaze (Akita). So yup, I have several more suits planned. X3

I one day want to start taking commissions and doing this for a living but I don't think that I'm quiiiiite there yet.


----------

